# 05 gti snow performance question



## CrossVw (Jun 12, 2008)

i had some money laying around so i bought the snow performance stage 2 kit (MAF) everything is hooked up right its just im having a hard time setting the nobs on the mafu from my house to autozone i used a whole tank full? (which is a 2 mile drive) it runs at idle sometimes then sometimes not? i can not figure it out and its driving me insane>! i think im going to try the smaller nozzle.. any opinions?















1.8t stock turbo 20 psi 


_Modified by CrossVw at 9:07 AM 10-12-2009_


----------



## CrossVw (Jun 12, 2008)

anyone???


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: 05 gti snow performance question (CrossVw)*

Okay, what size nozzle/s are you using? What pressure do you have the pump set to? Have you done any datalogging to see where your timing begins to retard at a given boost pressure/ambient air temperature? Also... do you have the nozzle positioned with the mesh filter in the nozzle holder? Or, is it reversed with fluid coming out of the mesh end? Where in the IC to TB pipe did you place the nozzle/s?
Please answer ALL these questions completely and I'll guide you further.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

It sounds like the start knob is set too low. Do you have a LED hooked up to monitor when the pump kicks on?


----------

